# How many rides do you do a day?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

and how much do you make per day on average,

or rides/days/money per week.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Lee239 said:


> and how much do you make per day on average,
> 
> or rides/days/money per week.


I'm at 15-20 rides per 11 hours driving dispatch doing a taxi.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm at 15-20 rides per 11 hours driving dispatch doing a taxi.


I meant Uber but okay. When I drove for a car service it was a 12 hour shift I think we did about 25 a day.


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Uber - part time - 8 to 12 rides a day...what i make uncle Sam knows.


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

I drive from 1130am-4pm then destination filter back to my local pub. I average 15-18 rides a day per 5 hrs or so. I'll make after gas about $130-140 per day.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I do 15-20 ride per day working daytime. I start at 6:30am and stop between 5-6pm, with 1/2 hour lunch and 2 1/2 hour workout breaks, so I'm really only logged in 6-7 hours a day. I go home for lunch every day at 10am. I never eat out or spend a penny in convenience store. My daily goal is $110 before gas


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I do 15-20 ride per day working daytime. I start at 6:30am and stop between 5-6pm, with 1/2 hour lunch and 2 1/2 hour workout breaks, so I'm really only logged in 6-7 hours a day. I go home for lunch every day at 10am. I never eat out or spend a penny in convenience store. My daily goal is $110 before gas


So take home is under $110 a day for you? Why so much time with the fitness just curious?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

This week:
Monday
Uber $139 (+$16) 6 hrs/12 rides
Lyft $32 (+$5) 1/2 hr/1 ride

Tuesday
Uber $60 (+$3) 3 hrs/7 trips
Lyft $66 (+$7) 2 hrs/3 rides

Thursday
Uber $96 (+$16) 3.5 hrs/7 trips
Lyft $47 1.5 hrs/2 trips

Off Season sucks.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Brian G. said:


> So take home is under $110 a day for you? Why so much time with the fitness just curious?


I'm not working out that whole time, lol. I get home, drink a pre-workout drink, and do some chores. Then I work out for an hour, then have something to eat. That all takes 2.5 hours during the slow time of the day. Then I go back out for the afternoon rush.

My weekly goal is $500 take home after subtracting gas, so I need to do a little over $600 in earnings to get there. Uber isn't my only source of income.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I drive from approximately 6 a.m. to noon on Saturdays and Sundays, do about 15 to 20 trips and average about $150 per day, but that can be a lot more if there's something going on in the city.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Atom guy said:


> I do 15-20 ride per day working daytime. I start at 6:30am and stop between 5-6pm, with 1/2 hour lunch and 2 1/2 hour workout breaks, so I'm really only logged in 6-7 hours a day. I go home for lunch every day at 10am. I never eat out or spend a penny in convenience store. My daily goal is $110 before gas


question 1. workout breaks?

thats alot of time spent for few rides . i'd question my market and what i'm doing


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

aarondavid1010 said:


> question 1. workout breaks?
> 
> thats alot of time spent for few rides . i'd question my market and what i'm doing


I am online 6-7 hours a day. I work out during the slow time of the day, so I'm not sitting in my car for minimal earnings. I'm sure I could make more money if I worked the night hours and the bar scene, or if I drove in Fairfield county instead of Hartford county, but I don't want to work the odd hours


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

just saying those hours away from home is like 12 hrs. I dont know where the other like 4 hours go. You couldnt pay me that little to be out for 12 hours


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> This week:
> Monday
> Uber $139 (+$16) 6 hrs/12 rides
> Lyft $32 (+$5) 1/2 hr/1 ride
> ...


Damn I'd be happy with those results. Alas; our market is tiny here.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I do 17-20 trips a day on average. 4-8 of those are the longer airport runs.

I make $200-250 per day consistently......sometimes $275........best day was $325 for 13 hours. Always start at 4AM and work 12 hours.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Weekdays 2-12
Weekends 30-40

Rides per day that is


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Weekdays 2-12
> Weekends 30-40
> 
> Rides per day that is


30-40 a day on weekends??? Damn man!


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

vtcomics said:


> 30-40 a day on weekends??? Damn man!


...sounds like a lot of poo!


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

15-20 rides within 8 hours online


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

FrankLStanton said:


> ...sounds like a lot of poo!


Never a poo or shared. Just a lot of BS mini rides over a 10-14 hour period.


----------

